# Heidi kidded 8/29 - Important Update



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 13, 2012)

____________


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 13, 2012)

You haven't been through a kidding season with your goats yet?  I thought you had already. 

I suggest reading through the info pages about kidding. 
RollsFarm has a couple good ones, here's the links
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-doe-code

Fias Co Farm has some great information about all things goat. Here is the link to their kidding page
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm

That's all I have for now. I'm sure the experts will be on with advice soon. Most important is don't forget the pictures!  Start with pictures of Heidi and her baby bump and udder and the proud papa!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Not goats, but with my sheep...

When a ewe is found with her lamb(s) in the pasture or barn, they are brought into a pen inside the barn by themselves. The ewe is given hay and water. Grain may be given. Lambs are sexed and have their umbilical cords dipped in iodine. Next day, or before lambs are let out they are tagged, docked, and castrated. (With the exception of this year; I did it when they were 2 or 3 days old, already out of the jug.) Lambing around here is pretty much trouble-free and uneventful (knock on wood ). Families stay in jugs until we're confident they will stick together out in the pasture (and the ewe 'knows' how many babies she has).

Before kidding happens for you, though, read up on dystocia and know what to do should a malpresentation happen and you need to fix it. It's cheaper for you to reposition the lamb rather than have the vet come out if you don't know what to do  I'm a big believer in letting the critter deliver by itself. Try not to bother her too much. My neighbor had ewes that would just naturally take longer to lamb, just as other ewes would pop out babies in less than 5 minutes (I watched my neighbor's old ewe deliver twins in 3 minutes). Obviously if she's been pushing for 1-2+ hrs and she's exhausted, then you need to take action. My ewes I've never seen lamb. It's always been either right after or a couple hours after, with babies all cleaned up and in tow. Sometimes if they are found like that the family isn't jugged, but they are all caught to be processed.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no idea haha but I can't wait


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks SheepGirl and Marlow. I used to read Fiasco Farms like the bible. I really like Roll Farm's.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll be referencing this thread if all goes well with Bailey getting bred next month. I made sure to bookmark the Fiasco Farm site too for myself.

So who is Heidi bred to? I can always go back in your journal to find pictures of Heidi and if she is bred to one of your bucks you have already posted photos of I can look at him too to imagine all the color combinations that are possible. I think that is the most fun part really. Imagining what the kids may come out looking like from certain pairings.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh yeah...don't forget to vaccinate your doe with CD/T within 30 days of kidding to ensure the antibodies get passed onto her kid(s).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 26, 2012)

I think she's getting closer. She has been a little bit on the mild side and has been laying down in the same spot. Her ligaments are still there though. Can't wait...


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Missy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

She has been lying around most of the day but seems normal. Nothing strange except for the lying around. Her bad is getting bigger too. Her ligaments are still there so we're still waiting....


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

good luck - keep us posted


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks. I am trying to figure this all out and enjoying reading all the past journals and posts. A lot of interesting people on here.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

lurking because I haven't figured it out yet. so much to do in life and won't be able to devote as much time on here as I see you and others have. but I am enjoying all the ideas, information and even the bantering between some of ya'all


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nigerian & Fainting goats. Looking to expand to other animals - maybe Alpaca's or even miniature donkey. We also have rabbits, cats and I'm sure a few mice running around somewhere.  We need to get an LGD but haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

which LGD do you prefer? I'm not especially fond of all the hair and drewling with the pyr's. ok if they stay in the field but we like to "humanize" our animals too and not leave them in the field 24x7. Probably not a good idea for a true LGD but..................... and I don't mean humanize and treat them like people - we just like them to be social and like to love on all our animals. Not really supposed to be able to do that with at TRUE LGD I guess.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

hopefully not another "know it all" person.??? I keep running in to those and it's just annoying. I hope for real advice and opinions but not someone who thinks they know better than all the rest. Seems like there are a lot of really knowledgeable people on here and I look forward to hearing more from all. I have a lot of experience in many areas but by no means think I am better because of it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

yes I saw a lot of your past posts about your farm mate who is knowledgeable on all things dogs. Sounds like your mom has it together and maybe I can pick her brain some day. You two are a riot acting like you just work together. I don't get the idea of the need to keep it secret but that's just me. I do love your little Cali pictures too. I am leaning more towards the breed since I like the shorter hair and she does have a beautiful face. She's going to be a big girl!
well I need my beauty sleep. thanks for the warm welcome and willingness to chat and help. hopefully we will chat again soon and I will keep checking for pics of the new baby. can't wait!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 27, 2012)

be careful. Pr14:2


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 28, 2012)

NCFarmGirl2 said:
			
		

> be careful. Pr14:2


Huh?  Pr 14:12 as in "He that walketh in his uprightness feareth the Lord: but he that is perverse in his ways despiseth him"  ?  Think I missed something?


So excited to see your kids Straw!  Shall we start placing bets on when she goes, how many, and at what point you freak out a little bit


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not quite sure either. I don't really know what to say so I'll say:


Me too!! I can't wait. Sure, lets do it. She is due today but I'm going to guess she has them tomorrow.I'm almost sure she will have twins as she is HUGE. Me freak out? Not gonna happen. lol

Oh btw I just went out and checked on here. She was lying down staring into space again. Her ligaments are still normal and her bag still isn't as big as it will be before she pops.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, I am calling Wedneday morning, one large buckling!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok. I have Wed between 6-7 PM, two does. haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll say early Thursday morning with boy/girl twins!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'll say early Thursday morning with boy/girl twins!


I second that! Is she a first freshener?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

That isn't a bad guess. Yep. First time kidding.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

Well ya'll, Heidi is having contractions. Looks as if it will be today!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

Better get that camera ready then!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

haha I don't know when she'll have them!! Now or in a few hours? lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

Then you either stash the camera in the barn where you can get it quickly when you need it, or you carry it in your pocket all day! I'm sure those jeans have pockets don't they!  If not stash it in your boot!  Sorry I'm being overly silly. I'm tired and when I am forced to stay up because I have to watch the kids, being silly keeps me more awake.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 28, 2012)

I say between 6-7 on Wednesday, one boy, one girl.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm guessing since you haven't been on in a few hours that you are at the barn with Heidi. Hoping everything is going well.   Waiting on an update.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 28, 2012)

How many goats actually kid on their due date?  Pretty neat!  Hope all is going well!!!


----------



## NCFarmGirl2 (Aug 28, 2012)

v.2 not 12 - I was apparently mistaken when I thought StrawHat was Southerns son or even husband the way the banter and their posts to each other. I'm sure they wouldn't intentionally misrepresent or mislead us so my bad!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 28, 2012)

I say twins and at 3 am


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

How is it going with Heidi? No updates makes me worry. :/ Hope all is well.  Waiting, not so patiently!   I get the feeling I'm going to be on here later tonight if I hear nothing by the time I have to take my kids to bed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

No kids. :/ She has not kidded and I don't think she will today. haha Sorry for leaving all ya'll hanging. I've been working on some chicken stuff. 

She has been having some small contractions most of the day and I'm pretty sure she will kid tomorrow.

@AP Twins? Good. 3am? NOT GOOD!! I hope she doesn't kid then. I won't be out there, I'll tell you that. haha

@Marlow She is doing good and hopefully the kids are too. Everything seems fine and dandy, just not her time yet.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> No kids. :/ She has not kidded and I don't think she will today. haha Sorry for leaving all ya'll hanging. I've been working on some chicken stuff.
> 
> She has been having some small contractions most of the day and I'm pretty sure she will kid tomorrow.
> 
> ...


she is following doe code I just know it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

What? Stringing us along? haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for updating. If I'm this anxious about a goat I've never even met and that isn't mine, I'm going to be totally nuts if things work out and Bailey gets pregnant and it comes her time to kid. But with her history I'll be nervous either way for her. And of course my DH will not understand worrying about her kidding.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Thank you for updating. If I'm this anxious about a goat I've never even met and that isn't mine, I'm going to be totally nuts if things work out and Bailey gets pregnant and it comes her time to kid. But with her history I'll be nervous either way for her. And of course my DH will not understand worrying about her kidding.


haha  I'm just hoping we/I don't have to do anything. I just want to be able to sit and watch and she does what she needs to do. I'm hoping my Kikos will just kid in the field. I like my animals to be animals so the less I have to do the better. lol But of course she will get whatever help she needs.

Oh and I can tell your following this closely Marlow. It's too funny. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would prefer to not have to intervene when it comes to kidding myself. I've had to do it before (I was probably 7 or 8 and had to help one of the pygmies we had by positioning/pulling a kid). I've seen births before so it's not that new to me really, I just don't want to have to intervene if at all possible. I'd rather watch a successful kidding and see it done the way nature intended. Now my DH if he is able to watch the birth, or the kids would have it as the first time I they have watched a kidding in person. One more reason I'd rather not have something happen that requires intervention. If the kids are watching I'd rather not have to intervene.

I follow lots of the kidding threads. I'll be quite envious if you get some pretty babies. I know I'll never be able to get one of your goats though, likely too much for my budget. I can drool over them though!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

> If the kids are watching I'd rather not have to intervene.


haha ^^^ 

I've never seen a kidding yet. New to me.
I hope she has some pretty babies for sure. You'd have to talk to Southern on prices as Heidi is her goat. I bet she would be reasonablr with a dear BYH member.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 28, 2012)

One word to describe a kidding: Slimy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> One word to describe a kidding: Slimy


haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > If the kids are watching I'd rather not have to intervene.
> 
> 
> haha ^^^
> ...


DH has been pretty adamanent about not  getting more goats right now. If not for him restricting me I'd have another doe or 2 here! He has said we need to expand our fencing though before the new babies come. Wanna come help with that?  Maybe if we had more fencing in place he'd allow maybe one more doe here.

ETA: Watching a birth is magical. Yes it's a bit messy, but it's so cool too. I'm hoping Heidi has an easy kidding for y'all.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

You can never go wrong with more goats, imo. More fence means more goats. lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad everything is okay...I was getting worried too...stupid allergies and sinus headache and I'd lie down hoping it would help...then have to get up to see if all was okay with the kidding...LOLOL...my hubby would also not understand...hey...I don't understand...I have sheep (which I love and they are NOT stupid by the way) and no goats...but love goats too...have helped our neighbour with kidding problems and what adorable baby kids they are...too sweet!

Alrighty then...I say midnight today...twin girls 

Best have a camera ready Straw (need an icon with a woman with one hand on her hip tapping her foot, wagging a finger...LOLOL)

Good luck!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 28, 2012)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Glad everything is okay...I was getting worried too...stupid allergies and sinus headache and I'd lie down hoping it would help...then have to get up to see if all was okay with the kidding...LOLOL...my hubby would also not understand...hey...I don't understand...I have sheep (which I love and they are NOT stupid by the way) and no goats...but love goats too...have helped our neighbour with kidding problems and what adorable baby kids they are...too sweet!
> 
> Alrighty then...I say midnight today...twin girls
> 
> ...


haha You guys are into this more than me. lol  I will go out and check in a minute and give an update. Ya'll are speaking out this whole midnight and 3am stuff.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

She's the same. *sigh*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

She is just lying there chewing her cud. She let out some small baa's too. It feels as if her ligaments are going too. It should be soon. In the morning sometime, I think.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a thought before I sign off...if she appears to be having mild contractions, but no progress...it is possible she is positioning the kids which means more than one.  Our ewe Jess did this and I spent over a week with daily and nightly checks...and she had our first set of twins here.

As for the actual birthing...every birth is a miracle to me and totally awesome, but then I get excited with each and every egg that I incubate when hatching begins...really hope you'll be there for the birthing no matter what time it is...an experience you don't want to miss.  Chances are all will go fine, but good to be there just in case.

Good luck!  Off to bed for me and wonder if the barometric pressure from this hurricane plus allergies will make my brain implode or explode


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! That's good info. 

I hope to be there. 

And I hope you feel better soon. Hopefully you can get some sleep too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 28, 2012)

just read your post...should be soon if ligs are gone...here's to a safe birthing and beautiful kids 

(didn't say handsome kids since these will be girls right?)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 28, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> just read your post...should be soon if ligs are gone...here's to a safe birthing and beautiful kids
> 
> (didn't say handsome kids since these will be girls right?)


haha _right..._


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)

it is 3 am here did she have her kids yet?


----------



## Missy (Aug 29, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> it is 3 am here did she have her kids yet?


Lol, someone has a severe case of GAS.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

We need an update.  I'm up for the day (unfortunately) and going on about 5 hours of sleep(thanks to a rough night with my YDS). Heidi needs to pop out those babies! 

Wake up and get out there!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 29, 2012)

Sooooooo any babies yet?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Still nothing. Her ligaments are defiantly starting to go though. No way as pronounced as there were. I've read that it can take HOURS for before they give birth even after the ligaments are gone so it could still be awhile. I've also read that the can come and go as she gets closer so she's stringing us along. :/


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 29, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I am going with these two.  If she still has ligs, she has time.    Mine seems to go about 12+ hours after ligs are totally gone  before getting into active labor.  

Going batty yet?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

She kidded!!!     

She has had one doe so far. She already cleaned her off and the baby is already drinking milk. She has her maybe 15 or so minutes ago. I went out there and she wouldn't let me leave. She kept lying right next to me, touching me. Every time I got up she got up and moved to where I went. Of course the pictures will come soon. 

Oh and everything went well. Both front legs then head. And it's a does. Don't remember if I said that or not.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, Heidi. You need to pop out the other one that is hiding in there now!

 For one healthy doeling so far.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Just had her second. Both with blue eyes.

Don't know if this one is a boy or girl yet.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Blue eyes  Ok maybe I don't need to see pictures of them. Blue eyes are gorgeous and I'd really want them if I saw them. 

Ok, pictures please!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

She had two. Both girls. Both with blue eyes. She cleaned the first one off quick and very well but when she has the second one she only wanted to pay attention to the first. The first was up and walking in like 15 minutes, but this one is yet to stand up. I think she's ok but Heidi doesn't want as much to do with her. We took the first one away and that has helped, she is cleaning the second. The first one is bigger at 3 pounds 15 oz. We haven't weighed the second one yet. Once she is all clean and thriving we will weigh her. The first one looks just like her dad (Caleb) and the second looks more like Heidi. They are both darling though. Pictures will be up later. Hate to make you guys wait. haha


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome!!

 waiting on pics..


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> She had two. Both girls. Both with blue eyes. She cleaned the first one off quick and very well but when she has the second one she only wanted to pay attention to the first. The first was up and walking in like 15 minutes, but this one is yet to stand up. I think she's ok but Heidi doesn't want as much to do with her. We took the first one away and that has helped, she is cleaning the second. The first one is bigger at 3 pounds 15 oz. We haven't weighed the second one yet. Once she is all clean and thriving we will weigh her. The first one looks just like her dad (Caleb) and the second looks more like Heidi. They are both darling though. Pictures will be up later. Hate to make you guys wait. haha


You're lying!  You are having a blast making us wait! This is you right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








! 






 to you and Southern on 2 healthy baby does. Sounds like Heidi is going to be a good mommy. 

Now we are impatiently waiting on pictures!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Pictures are uploading now....

Most of them are right after birth but after I'm done uploading these I'll go take some of them dry.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry. Camera having issues. There will be pictures up tonight. Promise. 

The smaller one weighs 3 pounds 2 oz and the big one weighs 3 pounds 15 oz. Heidi isn't paying any attention to the small one so she is in the house being bottle fed right now.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

You can always send the smallest one over here. I'd gladly bottle feed her!  

ETA: Is Heidi blue eyed? I know Caleb is, just trying to figure out odds of blue eyed kids with this match. Bailey is brown eyed and the buck we are breeding her to is blue eyed, I'm trying to determine the odds of her kids having blue eyes. I figured if Heidi had brown with Caleb's blue it gives me a good idea of odds.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome!!!   Can't wait for pics!


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Guess I either sneak back on the computer after the kids are asleep to see if pictures are posted yet or I wait till in the morning to see pictures.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

The big baby is outside with Heidi and is doing good. The small one is in the house being fed and loved on.  She is pretty weak and doesn't really stand. "/ Figuring it out now why she won't. Southern is talk to one of the bigger Nigerian breeders around here. I really want to get pictures up but I need to uplaod them. The camera died and there's a ton of pictures on it that need uploading.   Someone is on that computer so I can't do it right now.  I didn't get a bunch of pictures of them dry because it died. The small one doesn't have very many pictures of her yet either. Hopefully I'll get pictures up tonight and I'll take lots more tomorrow when they are all dry and pretty.

The big one will talk to you like crazy and follow you. She is a wild thing that one!! Can't wait till everybody sees them. You'll like 'em. 

It was funny because I went out there to she if she was having kids and Heidi kept lying next to me. If I got up, she got up. She squeezed as close as she could. She was up and down, up and down, nibbling on me. I knew then that she was going to go into labor in a minute. I was going to go tell everybody but every time I got up she cried and got up. So of course I had to stay with her. Then she started pushing and out came the plug and she didn't really care if I was there or not so I went and told Southern who told the others and we went out to help her. She finally started to push the baby out. One foot was out and not the other so we were just waiting but after 2 or so inches of her left leg (I think it was her left) we were able to see the other leg then her little head. She was like that for maybe a minute or two and we were wondering if we should pull or not. Southern tried and then I did but it was to slick to really grab and there really wan't much to grab hold of. Then she stood up and she plopped her right out!! She was a good momma and cleaned her off and paid her all the attention she needed.That baby was up and walking in probably 15 minutes. She was also drinking milk quick too. About 30 minutes later she birthed the second girl. She too came out quick but was smaller for sure. Heidi pad attention to her for only a second because the other one was crying for her. It seems as if she'll do anything for the first one but not the second. We kept showing her it and she licked and cleaned for a minute but then left. o we had to clean her off and she is now in the house. 

@Marlow Heidi has brown and Caleb has blue.
Somewhere in BYH's is a GREAT chart that gives you all the odds and genes for blue eys and brown. It is very good. I have no idea where it is though...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 29, 2012)

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/eye-colors.html

Eye color chart


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 29, 2012)

If you have a momma that won't accept one of her babies, you can put her in a headgate or tie her up and let the baby nurse for a while. Just some ideas if you don't want to bottle feed  (who am I kidding...I love bottle feeding  buttt milk replacer's expensive so I always try to get the mom to take the baby).


----------



## daisychick (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats on the babies!   Make sure the little one gets some colostrum!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 29, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That's awesome!!!   Can't wait for pics!


X2


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so glad you were there for the births!  Hoped you wouldn't miss it!!  Can't wait for the photos!  Thanks for updating and sharing more details


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Pictures in a minute!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for the eye color chart Pearce Pastures. So that means that the combo we will be doing with Bailey could produce blue eyes! 

Yep, I got back on the computer after the kids were asleep just to see pictures of the new babies.  Hopefully you can get pictures up soon.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Some camera issues and lots of hours later they are up. Most pictures didn't turn out so well but here are some of the better ones. Tomorrow I WILL get a bunch more good pictures of the both of them. Most of the time with these guys were spent caring or tending to them/Heidi. 






First kid. She just had her.





Same thing. She's talking to her and cleaning her.

























Second baby. Just born.





Getting a weight on the second girl.


Not many but more tomorrow as I said. And better one too.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)

Aww


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm glad I got back on the computer and was able to see pictures. They are both beautiful.  That second one though is gorgeous!  That white head with the dark body! Amazing! If I had the means to get her I'd be begging Southern for her, I'd bottle feed her too if I had to.

ETA: Now I'm going to be dreaming about pretty goat kids!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!

The other one is very very pretty. No good pictures of her dry but she is very pretty too.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> The other one is very very pretty. No good pictures of her dry but she is very pretty too.


I can see the first one has some nice color on her too. That second one is striking with the contrasting head and body though. Now are they keepers?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh no. They will both be sold. No doubt about it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Oh no. They will both be sold. No doubt about it.


Awww... I couldn't sell them if they were mine. Heck if we get does from Bailey (if all goes well with her breeding) I don't know that I'll be able to sell them. Knowing my luck even if we got a pretty buck we'd have trouble getting rid of it! My love of goats will be my downfall!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

> Awww... I couldn't sell them if they were mine. Heck if we get does from Bailey (if all goes well with her breeding) I don't know that I'll be able to sell them. Knowing my luck even if we got a pretty buck we'd have trouble getting rid of it! My love of goats will be my downfall!


We already have the does we need and if we get another Nigerian doe she will be registered. We could keep them and still be able to breed them because we have several lines but there really isn't a point. Hopefully they go to good homes, but it's to early to think about all that. haha 

Oh that buck will get them for sure. No issue there. I hope you get does too. So happy we got two does and not a buck. Unregistered does aren't too hard to sell but a buck would be...


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd take an unregistered doe in a heartbeat. I prefer it actually. I may show them to my dad too. He's been looking for more nigerian does. I don't know if he wants kids though to raise up, but I can mention it to him. What will their price be?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'd take an unregistered doe in a heartbeat. I prefer it actually. I may show them to my dad too. He's been looking for more nigerian does. I don't know if he wants kids though to raise up, but I can mention it to him. What will their price be?


Showing him can't hurt anything.  I'm not really sure about price. The best way to find that out would be to PM Southern. I'll be sure that she gets back to you soon, too. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may have to do that. At least then I'll know what price point they'll be at. I'll talk to my dad this weekend when we drop off Bailey to hang with his buck. I've got to remember to try to get pictures of his buck too. Maybe if the price is right I may even be able to convince DH to get one for us.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

haha Well best of luck to the both of us!! And Bailey too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my!!!!  Glad I came back on to check for photos...they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Congratulations to all!  How adorable they are


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh my!!!!  Glad I came back on to check for photos...they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Congratulations to all!  How adorable they are


Thank you so much. They're great so far.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 30, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 30, 2012)

Omgosh.... Is this love that I'm feeling? I think so! So adorable. ;-)


----------



## Missy (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats!! 2 beautiful does, I only hope that I am lucky enough to get one doe out of my ND soon They are sooo adorable!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh boy are they cute!   Congrats and let me know when I can expect one in the mail.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice, Contratulations.


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations, they are adorable.  I experienced my first births this past spring and it was amazing.  I haven't been able to get rid of any of them (I love them too much and they are my first).  Hopefully that will get easier or I'll end up with a boat load of goats because having babies is the most amazing thing ever.  Marlowmanor:  I have a blue eyed buck who gave me one blue eye boy and one not blue eyed so good luck with getting the blue eyes you are hoping for.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2012)

What cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

I went and took some pretty good pictures of the both of them this morning. They are both adorable. They should be up here later on.

The first one (bigger one) is already alert and seems pretty smart.  She'll get up and walk to you, watches stuff, moves her ears around to hear, talks to you, she just seems to have it going on. lol The other one is able to stand much better already. She doesn't walk very well yet but she'll get it. She likes to talk too is mighty adorable, being so small and all. 

Just a few minutes ago I took her back out with Heidi to see how they would do. Heidi didn't do too much. She kinda went back and forth between the both of them. She wasn't mean nor did she reject her. I put the baby right next to her so she could nurse and she did. She was drinking the milk like crazy so that's a good sign. Then after drinking a fair amount of milk for a little guy (girl) she laid down next to her sister and Heidi licked them both and watched them. They are both out there with her right now and we'll check every few minutes to make sure they are all doing good.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah!  I am so glad momma let the little one nurse and hopefully she will keep accepting her.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 30, 2012)

That is wonderful!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

Here we are!! Pictures of the new babies.








































































All of these were taken this morning.


----------



## cindyg (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely adorable, picture perfect in fact.  Congratulations, I'd be keeping them for sure!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 30, 2012)

*little kid voice* Mommm, can I have one?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 30, 2012)

awwwww


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 30, 2012)

That littlest one is even prettier now that I can see her standing up. I can see her markings a whole lot better. I showed DH the pictures but he's not falling for either of them. They are out of our price range anyway. I swear if I had a job I'd be saving up my own money for one of them though.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations!  Verrrry cute babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 30, 2012)

They are so cute!  Is Heidi taking care of both now?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

No she isn't. We have been taking her out to nurse from her but she won't pay her any attention. She has been getting milk from her and we have also been milking so she can get Heidi's colostrum. Right now she is sitting on my chest.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 30, 2012)

Adorable!!! Congrats!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 30, 2012)

congrats they are adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2012)

They are too sweet!


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 31, 2012)

*beeeeeeeep* i just died of cuteness I love the first one and the second is sooooo tiny


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 2, 2012)

Very sad day Friday.... 2nd kid (the real small one) died.  I knew something was wrong after Heidi had her. Heidi did a good job cleaning her off but the little one just never had any strength. I brought her in and would try to feed her, even though she had good suck/swallow she would be exhausted afterwards. We  would take her out with her mom and mom did accept her and let her nurse but then she started pushing her away and then it escalated to Heidi purposely trying to step on her. I pulled her out for good after that. She would stand and be okay but after just a few minutes she would be so weak she'd just lay back down, then she stopped eating. Fri morning her heart rate was very low and she died in my arms. So sad. I know kids die sometimes but this being my first kids I decided to have a necropsy done, I wanted to make sure it was not some kind of heredity disorder.
Fri eve we got the call back and the preliminary findings were that her kidneys were underdeveloped, they were very small and had stopped short just before the part in the kidneys that filtered the blood developed. That is why she was so small,and weak. Slides of the kidney tissue will be checked next week. The scale must not have been reset properly because she was not 3lbs 2 oz, she was about 2 lbs maybe 2 1/2 lbs max. On the up side, I'm glad I had the necropsy done because it is NOT a heredity/genetic issue. Just something that happens sometimes. Kid 1 is hopping all over the place and thriving! Sad she doesn't have a playmate though. 
 The girls were heading to Virginia to be a familys first goats, but now I only have the one so I might just keep her and the family will wait til the spring kids. Everyone says I should still sell kid 1 but I just don't know if I can. I just wish my goats could give me milk without the whole kidding thing. Life and death on a farm is just the way it is I know. The same day we had a death we also had discovered (in Callie's mouth btw) a brand new baby chick. So there was a new life! A little bittersweet.
 Slaughtered  a bunch of meat birds and turkeys Sat. Lot's of death this weekend. I just want to cuddle up with my couch guard dog and sleep!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for the doeling.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Very sad day Friday.... 2nd kid (the real small one) died.  I knew something was wrong after Heidi had her. Heidi did a good job cleaning her off but the little one just never had any strength. I brought her in and would try to feed her, even though she had good suck/swallow she would be exhausted afterwards. We  would take her out with her mom and mom did accept her and let her nurse but then she started pushing her away and then it escalated to Heidi purposely trying to step on her. I pulled her out for good after that. She would stand and be okay but after just a few minutes she would be so weak she'd just lay back down, then she stopped eating. Fri morning her heart rate was very low and she died in my arms. So sad. I know kids die sometimes but this being my first kids I decided to have a necropsy done, I wanted to make sure it was not some kind of heredity disorder.
> Fri eve we got the call back and the preliminary findings were that her kidneys were underdeveloped, they were very small and had stopped short just before the part in the kidneys that filtered the blood developed. That is why she was so small,and weak. Slides of the kidney tissue will be checked next week. The scale must not have been reset properly because she was not 3lbs 2 oz, she was about 2 lbs maybe 2 1/2 lbs max. On the up side, I'm glad I had the necropsy done because it is NOT a heredity/genetic issue. Just something that happens sometimes. Kid 1 is hopping all over the place and thriving! Sad she doesn't have a playmate though.
> The girls were heading to Virginia to be a familys first goats, but now I only have the one so I might just keep her and the family will wait til the spring kids. Everyone says I should still sell kid 1 but I just don't know if I can. I just wish my goats could give me milk without the whole kidding thing. Life and death on a farm is just the way it is I know. The same day we had a death we also had discovered (in Callie's mouth btw) a brand new baby chick. So there was a new life! A little bittersweet.
> Slaughtered  a bunch of meat birds and turkeys Sat. Lot's of death this weekend. I just want to cuddle up with my couch guard dog and sleep!


  I'm so sad to hear about the second baby.   I'm glad you did the necropsy though so you know what went wrong. Praying that Heidi and the first baby continue to do well.


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 2, 2012)

Regarding the birth weight - she likely was the 3 pounds you weighed. When they are born, they are heavier. They are wet and plumped up from soaking in the amniotic fluid. Then after a few hours, then over the day - they actually loose weight because they dry out and loose fluid weight. 
Your baby with kidney failure was definitely not gaining, so my thought is all the weights you have are probably correct.

Interesting necropsy results - good to know. But not what you want to have happen - so sorry on the death of your goat baby


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay...yeah...I am a nut case...this precious little kid's death has me so sad...sent hugs to Southern, then thought of Straw when he posted that the little one was on his chest... sending hugs to him too 

I don't have goats...but...


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 16, 2012)

I know this is a little old now but I get the final report on the 2nd doeling. The written results were sent but I was able to talk with the vet who did the necropsy (pathology was done by different vet). The official results were she died from a micomium birth. Which was not surprising, it was 30 minutes between 1st and 2nd birth, that's a long time and she was week. Vet said without the micomium (probably not spelling this right) issue she would have died from kidney failure anyway due to their underdevelopment. This is considered an "acceptable loss". Vet was very helpful, spent 45 minutes on the phone going over everything and giving me some really great advice for some other things I had asked. Good thing is kidney is just a freak thing, nothing in the line, etc.
We really have a great lab here in NC (Rollins-state lab). I am glad to have had the necropsy done. Sometimes the worst thing is not knowing, and I always want to know if something is hereditary. 

Kid #1 is adorable! cute as can be....  I just wish she had a playmate! Still waiting to see if she will be polled or horned. 2 1/2 weeks now but I think I'm starting to feel little nubs under the skin. Hoping she is polled!

Heidi's sister was bred today!!! Katie is fat though so I am a little concerned... I think it would have been better if she was 5-10 lbs lighter. Katie is polled so hopefully her kids will be.


----------



## AnotherKim (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's good to know it wasn't heriditary. Poor little sweetie. I'm glad the other baby is doing well.


----------



## Tmaxson (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Southern, can we see an updated picture of the surviving doe?


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

My condolences on your loss.  As for the lab, my sister works in that lab.  It is a wonderful place.   They work hard to do a thorough job.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 26, 2012)

She weighs 10 pounds now!! She will be one month old in 3 days.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 26, 2012)

She gets more gorgeous as she grows!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the photos!!!!  Mama and Babygirl are both beautiful...love their colours!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you and thank you. She is pretty. She is also very sweet. She loves to jump and play as all baby goats do.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 27, 2012)

Awww!! She is getting so big!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 27, 2012)

What a beautiful coat on that doeling!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

so pretty!  They are both beautiful.   So glad #1  looks so happy and healthy!


----------

